# People are so hearthless



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

This is so sad, like in this latest days an elderly female dog has being wondering in the neighborhood.

She looks very different from the common feral dogs, since this one looks like she had an owner that perhaps got bored of her and kicked her out of the house.

She is wearing a collar and appears to have at least 10 years old, and she seems to be a GSD/boxer mix or a malinois/boxer mix.

She looks _ similar _ to this dog but wit less cheeks Mistery Mix in Profile | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Some of the people from here are feeding her, including us, we called he "Coco" because she is always wondering near a fast food restaurant called "coco baleadas"


It's so depresing... since we don't have shelters that is what people do when they get tired of their pets, they: A) give the pet to someone for free B) dump the pet to the street.

Is so sad, the poor thing is so gentle she looks to be so confused in why her owner did that to her, she follows people and appears to even obey some commands, it doesn't appear like had any litters, I doubt she is spayed since no one does that here,

So we guess, the owner most lickely got a new adorable puppy and got rid of her.

How come humans can be so horrible? she has such sweet eyes that reminds me of Oso our first dog, who has a GSD/husky mix.

Is so hearthbreaking, it would be nice if we could adopt her but unfurtunlly here in this country we have a hard financial situation , and we don't have an idea if she has some kind of disease, also it could be risky since we have already a tiny toy dog like Pompadour, and a cousin of mine lost a a poodle/peke mix that was mauled by their own rottweiler.

So what we could at least do is to give her food for now.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

OMG that is _so_ painful. TBT, I was suckin air even before finishing your post. Yes, you are right about people.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah, the poor souls, I have seen many horrible things in animals at the streets 

This dog at least is getting food and water from the people in the nearby houses, so she is staying in this area.

I'm trying to talk to my father if he agree in taking her to his farm that is out of the city, he have like 4 dogs there (mutts) maybe if we know how the behaviour (sp?) of this dog is he could agree on taking her.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

stray animals always make me incredibly sad, I grew up in Eastern Europe and you would no believe the number of dogs and cats roaming the streets, most cities don't even have animal control and unfortunately I've seen and heard of some horrible things that are done to them to keep them off the streets, shooting and poisoning being most common. I had this evil neighbor that would find newborn kittens/puppies and drown them in a nearby park pond. It used to be a clean, beautiful place where families would hang out with their children, but overtime it's gotten worse to the point where we stopped going there because it was so depressing. 
It's sad to see healthy animals being put to sleep in U.S shelters, but truthfully compared to some other countries, they have it much better. 
I was visiting my relatives couple years ago, and I wanted to cry every time I saw poor dogs, curled up in the dust under a store begging for scraps. On the last day I was there when my family was saying their byes at the train station, this tiny pup came out and was hanging out near the tracks. I had some chicken jerky, so I took him aside and he gobbled it up. I wish I could have taken him with me, it's truly heartbreaking.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Dogs live in a state of grace. People can be told “everything will be ok”” or "you’ll be fine" or "the doctors at this hospital are very good." and "I’ll be back tomorrow to pick you up". You can say to someone "I love you” or “’I’ll be right outside. I won’t let anything bad happen to you.” That doesn’t work with dogs. They trust, they love, they feel. They know no other way. They cannot think in any other terms than “_Of course_ you love me and will protect me.” For me, the reason dogs illicit this response is the realization that they are in a perpetual state of grace. The number one reason can be summed up in 1 word: innocence. The absence of cunning, malice and premeditation, they trust us implicitly. So much so, its scary. There so much truth in the t-shirt that reads “God, help me to be the person my dog thinks I am”. That gives me chills. Maybe its because they rely on us for everything, that we are everything to them, the sun rises and sets on us. They are completely devoted to us and in so many situations, given the chance, they will protect us with their lives. People aren’t like that for obvious reasons. Thats why the experiences Sapphire-Light and Unosmom describe can be so overwhelmingly gut wrenching. When thats how they see us and then to be treated that way: confused and dejected after being thrown out their homes: where is my family?, what do I eat?, who will take care of me? 

It kills me.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Well in the weekend we looked to feed her she wasn't anyware to be seen, so we asked a guard that is near the area were she was staying and he told us that a person took her to his home, that it appears this person also fed her and is pretty sure it wasn't the owner who dumped her.

So I hope the person who picked her takes care of her like she deserves  , my mom told us that she saw the dog early in the morning (6 am) the same day that the person took her, and she cake in the front of our house to sniff and was like searching for something, maybe it was a way to say "goodby thanks for helping me in this difficult lonely days"



Unosmom said:


> stray animals always make me incredibly sad, I grew up in Eastern Europe and you would no believe the number of dogs and cats roaming the streets, most cities don't even have animal control and unfortunately I've seen and heard of some horrible things that are done to them to keep them off the streets, shooting and poisoning being most common. I had this evil neighbor that would find newborn kittens/puppies and drown them in a nearby park pond. It used to be a clean, beautiful place where families would hang out with their children, but overtime it's gotten worse to the point where we stopped going there because it was so depressing.
> It's sad to see healthy animals being put to sleep in U.S shelters, but truthfully compared to some other countries, they have it much better.
> I was visiting my relatives couple years ago, and I wanted to cry every time I saw poor dogs, curled up in the dust under a store begging for scraps. On the last day I was there when my family was saying their byes at the train station, this tiny pup came out and was hanging out near the tracks. I had some chicken jerky, so I took him aside and he gobbled it up. I wish I could have taken him with me, it's truly heartbreaking.


That's horrible, I can't belive how come people do those terrible things and sleep at night .

Countless times I wished to take street dogs at home, but sadly is not possible for economical , space and time issues, other times I wish I could have at hand euthanasia drugs, I have seen so many feral dogs in sick states so beyond imaginable that put them to sleep would be the best for them to stop suffering like a boxer wit a extreme severe case of mastitis and compleatly dryed out to the bone for the non stop litters, to dogs at the corners of roads who could barely move wit legs severed from cars, other dogs so consumed by mange that were on the living flesh.




thegoodstuff said:


> Dogs live in a state of grace. People can be told “everything will be ok”” or "you’ll be fine" or "the doctors at this hospital are very good." and "I’ll be back tomorrow to pick you up". You can say to someone "I love you” or “’I’ll be right outside. I won’t let anything bad happen to you.” That doesn’t work with dogs. They trust, they love, they feel. They know no other way. They cannot think in any other terms than “_Of course_ you love me and will protect me.” For me, the reason dogs illicit this response is the realization that they are in a perpetual state of grace. The number one reason can be summed up in 1 word: innocence. The absence of cunning, malice and premeditation, they trust us implicitly. So much so, its scary. There so much truth in the t-shirt that reads “God, help me to be the person my dog thinks I am”. That gives me chills. Maybe its because they rely on us for everything, that we are everything to them, the sun rises and sets on us. They are completely devoted to us and in so many situations, given the chance, they will protect us with their lives. People aren’t like that for obvious reasons. Thats why the experiences Sapphire-Light and Unosmom describe can be so overwhelmingly gut wrenching. When thats how they see us and then to be treated that way: confused and dejected after being thrown out their homes: where is my family?, what do I eat?, who will take care of me?
> 
> It kills me.


So true, the poor naive dogs, if they could realize how horrible humanity could be not only wit animal but wit other people too I'm not sure if they could trust another human again, like wit Blondy the gsd of Hitler.

I know that in some cases people use the word "ïnhumane" but actually IS compleaty a human thing, only humans will see a living being as a fashion accessorie or a toy that you can trow to trash when you get bored or it brokens.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd recommend posting her on facebook animal groups and getting her networked so someone in the area can catch her and home her


----------

